# Biete 2 Gastepässe Diablo 3



## Futzbutz (18. Mai 2012)

Biete 2 Gästepässe für Diablo 3 .
Ausschliesslich über Whats App xxx


----------



## Survíver (18. Mai 2012)

Warum nur über Whats App ?


----------



## saali90 (18. Mai 2012)

sind die pässe schon vergeben ??


----------



## Survíver (18. Mai 2012)

> sind die pässe schon vergeben ??


Bei dem würd ich aufpassen, seid 1 std angemeldet und die codes gibts nur per whatsapp, irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


----------



## Meagashira (18. Mai 2012)

Also, ich habe meinen Gästepass problemlos von ihm erhalten. Funktioniert auch, also ich denke, dass alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Vielleicht ist er unterwegs und versendet deshalb nur per WhatsApp.


Gruß


----------



## Survíver (18. Mai 2012)

Ok dann scheint ja alles ok zu sein , vlt. bin ich einfach nur zu misstrauisch .


----------



## Futzbutz (19. Mai 2012)

Ist auch alles in Ordnung. Pässe funzen und ist auch keine Vorsicht geboten.Also viel Spass den beiden.


----------



## Futzbutz (19. Mai 2012)

Die Pässe sind weg.Viel spass denen diese sie bekommen haben.Glück auf und gutes Geschnetzel.


----------



## Comp4nyX2 (19. Mai 2012)

Ich würde deine handynummer wieder rausnehmen... es sei denn du willst Pausenlos Anrufe, SMS oder sonstigen Müll bekommen.


----------

